# pigs ears



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We gave Axel (12 weeks) one of those pigs ears for a treat, which he enjoyed and devoured. Anyway's he got sick from eating it 3 hours later diarrhea and vomitting, loss of appetite and not drinking. We phoned the vet (next day) and they said bring him as they were worried about dehydration. He was put on antibiotics due to Clostridium Perfringens (which i never heard of) bacteria of somekind. Anyway's he is doing better, may have been caused from the pig ear, vet was not sure, but stated some puppies have sensitive digestive systems and the dye on the pig ear can be a problem for some puppies. Anybody else have any problems with those pig ears?


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

we had... chilli chewed off the big part of it and then swallowed it (only once , then we have never given it to her again) and we had the same story with rawhide.... so those two are forbidden now...


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc usually has one of these a week as a bribe to keep him busy while I sleep in.... We have never had any problems with either getting sick or not eating it properly.

Clostridium Perfringens causes food poisoning in humans too, it can come from a variety of foods and, in humans at any rate, takes 8 - 20 hours before symptoms appear so it could have been anything axel had eaten that day.

Having said that, I wouldn't blame you for steering clear of pigs ears for a little while either- it's not nice when your furry friend is sick.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Well its not doubt that dogs love them. We got them for Foxie when she was young too and the same thing happened, she got sick and ate them in a second. We then tried rawhide and the same thing happened. Both are now forbidden as well. We then tried marrow bones but she wanted nothing to do with them. What we use to give a treat that will let them gnaw on a treat is elk antlers or stingray tails. It takes them a long time and its good for them. Check that out.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We haven't tried pig ears but Dan's dad gave Holley rawhide once and she had stomach trouble for a week. She has a sensitive stomach to begin with so they are all banned items for her.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, yep think I will stay clear from the pig ears, and rawhide (never tried) for along time... As mentioned it is not nice when your dog is sick, especially vizsla's who usually have so much energy and watching them so lethargic is just not right..


----------

